# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Gebirto, gerbille à l'adoption chez Les Gombertins

## Carole Élorac

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Gerbito
*Type:* Gerbille
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 51 - Marne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 Le petit Gerbitot, "Bibille" pour les intimes, vient d'arriver chez Les Gombertins ; il est actuellement en famille d'accueil jusqu'à ce qu'il trouve un-e adoptant-e.

Avant toute adoption, une pré-visite sera effectuée à votre domicile.

Si vous souhaitez vous porter candidat(e) à l'adoption, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en mp sur facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/
ou bien par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le petit Gerbito est toujours à l'adoption. N'hésitez pas à contacter les Gombertins en mp si vous souhaitez l'adopter : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est toujours à l'adoption chez Les Gombertins  :Smile: . Si vous avez de quoi satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux et l'adopter, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en privé via sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou bien par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est toujours à l'adoption chez Les Gombertins :Smile: . Si vous avez de quoi satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux et l'adopter, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en privé via sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou bien par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est toujours à l'adoption chez Les Gombertins  :Smile: . Si vous avez de quoi satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux et l'adopter, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est toujours à l'adoption chez Les Gombertins :Smile: . Si vous avez de quoi satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux et l'adopter, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en privé via sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou bien par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

Il vit actuellement en famille d'accueil, dans la Marne.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est accueilli actuellement en famille d'accueil et est proposé à l'adoption.
 Avant toute adoption, une visite pré adoption sera effectuée à votre domicile.

Si vous avez de quoi satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux et l'adopter, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en privé via sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou bien par mail : 
lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le petit Gerbito est toujours à l'adoption. N'hésitez pas à contacter les Gombertins en mp si vous souhaitez l'adopter : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le petit Gerbito est toujours à l'adoption. N'hésitez pas à contacter les Gombertins en mp si vous souhaitez l'adopter : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est accueilli actuellement en famille d'accueil et est proposé à l'adoption.
 Avant toute adoption, une visite pré adoption sera effectuée à votre domicile.

Si vous avez de quoi satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux et l'adopter, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en privé via sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou bien par mail : 
lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est accueilli actuellement en famille d'accueil et est proposé à l'adoption.
 Avant toute adoption, une visite pré adoption sera effectuée à votre domicile.

Si vous avez de quoi satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux et l'adopter, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en privé via sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou bien par mail : 
lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## doriant

plus ancienne celle-ci :

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est accueilli actuellement en famille d'accueil et est proposé à l'adoption.
 Avant toute adoption, une visite pré adoption sera effectuée à votre domicile.

Si vous avez de quoi satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux et l'adopter, n'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge en privé via sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
ou bien par mail : 
lesgombertins02@hotmail.com

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito, en attente d'un accueil définitif, vit actuellement dans sa famille d'accueil dans la Marne.

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito est en attente d'un accueil définitif. Il vit actuellement en famille d'accueil dans la Marne. 
Si vous pensez pouvoir satisfaire ses besoins fondamentaux, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter en mp .

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

On dit bonjour au petit Gerbito , que vous commencez à connaître désormais, puisqu'il est accueillit au refuge en famille d'accueil depuis quelques temps. 
Il est à la recherche d'une famille d'accueil définitive, qui saura prendre en compte les besoins fondamentaux liés à son espèce (Monsieur est … une gerbille  ). Si vous pensez être cette personne,; n'hésitez pas à nous contacter en mp sur notre page .
En attendant, vous trouverez d'autres photos de la bestiole par ici  : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...
https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gerbito (gerbille) vit actuellement en famille d'accueil dans la Marne. Il est en attente d'une famille définitive qui saura combler les besoins liés à son espèce  :: .
Si vous pensez être cette personne, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter en privé via la page facebook du refuge : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------

